

Dear Google, haven't you missed a 1.6? - miloc_c
http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/cuantos%20kil%C3%B3metros%3F

======
nmc
Seems fixed in French:

[http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/combien%20de%20kilom%C3...](http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/combien%20de%20kilom%C3%A8tres%3F)

But works with yards too! (including French)

[http://translate.google.com/#auto/fr/how%20many%20yards%3F](http://translate.google.com/#auto/fr/how%20many%20yards%3F)

I now want to make a table recording correct/incorrect translations between
the metric system and the imperial system! This is going to be an unproductive
day.

EDIT: it even works in Spanish if you forget the accent on "kilometros"
[http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/cuantos%20kilometros%3F](http://translate.google.com/#auto/en/cuantos%20kilometros%3F)

~~~
miloc_c
Well I think it is wrong, A mile is not a kilometer and a yard is not a meter.
I think it is a mistake, one can talk about miles in spanish and kilometers in
english.

~~~
nmc
Yes.

Why is that in reply to my own previous comment? I cannot see how this is
"replying" (maybe you intended to post a regular comment).

~~~
miloc_c
Yes, sorry it was a regular comment (new in ycombinator). Thanks for it and
Looking forward for your table :D.

